# Mothers day?



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

What did all of you get your mother for mothers day? I got my mom a trail cam


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

A card.


----------



## texashoghunter (Dec 26, 2010)

Gift card for me. Trail cam or mothers day first for me!! lol


----------



## adhcountry (Dec 9, 2010)

arhoythunter said:


> What did all of you get your mother for mothers day? I got my mom a trail cam


are you serious?????


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

That's what shes been walken


----------



## texashoghunter (Dec 26, 2010)

Well if your mom loves hunting thats awesome!!


----------



## Nockhuntin88 (Dec 31, 2010)

I got my wife not a damn thing...yet...Going to stop on the way home from WORK and get her something...She is being a bit hormonal at the moment, so she probably isn't going to get anything but a card....


----------



## jodipuma (Feb 24, 2011)

gave mom my bow shes new to shooting so i gave her mine and got a new 1 she loves it


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

A card, but now shes in a really bad mood... woman...


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

What a why to judge. Around here they tend to get mad easily. Ya Texashoghunter she got into it this passed year after my dad got her a bow for valentines day. And this passed October she killed her first deer with it. And a week later She seen the biggest buck she's ever seen including out of the magizines. And it passed within 25 yards of her but sadly it was to thick for her to shoot. And needless to say I've had to skip school to go hunting because of her.


----------



## Bugs Bunnyy (Aug 2, 2010)

Nothing I didnt know it was mothers day lol.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Card and flowers!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I got her a card, and this friday is her birthday so idk what I am getting her, ya friday the 13th, freaky huh lol!


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

I still got until tomorrow since here in mexico its always celbrated until tomorrow. Im thinking flowers and a card, what else?


----------



## texashoghunter (Dec 26, 2010)

need-a-bow said:


> I still got until tomorrow since here in mexico its always celbrated until tomorrow. Im thinking flowers and a card, what else?


That should hit it on the money!!


----------

